# QL2 Qualified, Thinking of Switching Trade



## ThunderT (5 Nov 2016)

I apologize if this is a common question, because I have a gut feeling that it is, but a search did not bring up any result.

I'm a QL2 qualified reservist, and despite not having the full qualifications, my unit has graciously allowed me to get some hands-on experience with the rest of fully qualified unit. However, I've unfortunately found that the trade I'm in isn't quite stirring up the passion I was hoping for. My question is, if I'm interested in transferring to a different trade before my QL3 course, how would I go about initiating the process? What documents should I ask for (if any), and from who? 

Thanks!


----------



## ThunderT (5 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the link. Looks like I'm looking for an Occupation Reassignment. I'm still not entirely sure who I'm supposed to bring this up with. Apparently I need to speak with a Base Personnel Selection Officer, but I don't think my reserve regiment has one. Any help?


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2016)

ThunderT said:
			
		

> but I don't think my reserve regiment has one. Any help?



Primary Reserves are not the Regular Force where you can just change Trades.  

That being said; what Reserve unit are you and what is your Trade?  Perhaps then we will have a better idea of what advice, if any, we can give you.


----------



## ThunderT (5 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That being said; what Reserve unit are you and what is your Trade?  Perhaps then we will have a better idea of what advice, if any, we can give you.



Not to sound too cagey, but since this isn't a certain decision I'm making in my military career, I'd rather not say.
I can however say that the regiment I'm considering transferring to shares the building as the one that I'm in now, if that helps at all.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Nov 2016)

ThunderT said:
			
		

> Not to sound too cagey, but since this isn't a certain decision I'm making in my military career, I'd rather not say.
> I can however say that the regiment I'm considering transferring to shares the building as the one that I'm in now, if that helps at all.



Then you have to go through the convoluted process of leaving one Reserve unit and transferring to the other.  That will take the permission of both CO's as well as an "OK" from the Div HQ.  
Now is the time to learn Military Writing and draft a Memo to your immediate supervisor to request that move, which they will either: 1. recommend; or 2. deny.  It will then pass up your Chain of Command to your CO.  You will also have to talk to the "Recruiter" at the other unit to see if they have a vacant position into which to accept you.  If all the stars align then you will get your transfer.
Read some more on this, as it has been discussed in the past.  It is not a simple process,.


----------



## ThunderT (5 Nov 2016)

Alright. Thanks for your help


----------



## TSM A (24 Nov 2016)

ThunderT said:
			
		

> I'm a QL2 qualified reservist


What do you mean by QL2 qualified. The CAF hasn't used QL for a long time, not since the advent of the Development Period or DP. Is it safe to assume you don't have your initial trade qualification? then you would only be BMQ or BMQ(L) qualified.
DP1 is BMQ, BMQ(L) and basic trade qualification, DP2 would be advanced trade courses and PLQ. DP3 would be section/det commander trg. when seeking a trade transfer you need to be clear about the level of training you have.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Nov 2016)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/specialist-pay-reg-force-ncm-mosids.page

QLs are still used.  

To the OP, there is a CFAO that details the process for PRes VOTs.   Talk to your MCPL or clerks who should be able to point you to current policy at your unit and CBG .


----------

